

Sheer Numbers Gave Early Humans Edge Over Neanderthals - orky56
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/human-neanderthal-dynamics/

======
geekam
I feel that movie idiocracy (<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/>) had a
potential to convey this (although the execution of the movie was bad). The
idea of the movie also had to do something with numbers. I believe that is why
most of the religions of the world preach to have more children so that they
can have strength by numbers.

~~~
joejohnson
Or, why Israel makes it so enticing to move their if you are Jewish.

